# Space marines and painted Space Wolves for sale!



## Uninformed Opinion (May 10, 2011)

Hi,

Here's the list of all the assorted Marine models I've got on offer:

I'm located in the UK, near Cambridge, prices are not set in stone, so please make me an offer, postage will be a flat £3, and if you wants pics drop me a message 

A painted Space Wolf army (EDIT: Pics can now be found on Flickr here) :
24 Grey Hunters, including 2 Melta Guns, 2 Plasma Guns and 2 Wolf Standards: £2 per model
4 Wolf Guard, 2 with Power Fist and Combi Melta and 2 with Combi Plasma: £2 per model
2 characters (with 2 wolves)
2x6 Missile Laucher Long Fangs: £20 per squad
1 Dreadnought with Assault/Plasma Cannon and DCCW with Heavy Flamer: £12
2 Rhinos: £16 each
2 Las Plas Razorbacks: £16 each
1 Twin Las Razorback: £16
3 converted Thunderwold Cavalry: £20 for the unit

Space Marines:

Dreadnought with 2 CC weapons, under coated and with some gold detailing. £15

Las/Plas Razorback with Hunter Killer, under coated, could do with some touching up. £12
Twin Las Razorback with Hunter Killer, painted blue, probably needs stripping. £10

Land Speeder with Heavy Bolter, the scanner thing on the bottom needs gluing on, painted blue, probably needs a strip. £8

5 unpainted AoBR Terminators, full squad complete with Sergeant with Power Sword. £9
5 stripped AoBR Terminators, in pieces but everything is there and in fine condition except the Sergeant's Power Sword which has snapped off. £7

Scouts: £1.50 per model
5 with Bolt Pistol and CC Weapon (3 under coated, 2 unpainted)
1 undercoated with Plasma Pistol and CC Weapon.
2 with Sniper Rifles (1 base coated, 1 unpainted)
2 unpainted with Boltguns and no heads.
1 base coated with no hands.

Assault Marines: £2 per model
7 under coated with Bolt Pistol and Chainsword.
4 slightly painted with Bolt Pistol and Chainsword.
2 under coated with Flamer and Chainsword.
1 base coated with Plasma Pistol and Chainsword.
1 unpainted with Plasma Pistol and Chainsword.
3 under coated/unpainted with Power Sword and Bolt Pistol.
1 under coated with Power Axe and Bolt Pistol.
1 unpainted with Power Axe and Combat Shield.
2 under coated/unpainted with Power Fist and Chainsword.
1 under coated with Power Fist and Plasma Pistol.
1 slightly painted with Power Fist and Infernus Pistol.

10 man squad of stripped Tactical marines, 7 Bolters, 1 Missile Launcher, 1 Flamer, 1 Bolt Pistol and Chainsword Sergeant. £10

Heavy/special weapon marines: £3 per model
3 with Lascannons, painted but perfectly strippable.
3 with Missile Launchers, painted but strippable.
1 with Melta, under coated.
1 with Flamer, painted but strippable.

Assorted marines: £1 per model
1 unpainted with Power Fist and Bolt Pistol.
1 unpainted with Chainsword and Plasma Pistol.
1 painted Dark Angle with Chainsword, Auspex and back banner.
1 unpainted Sergeant with no arms, though I've got plenty spare if you have an specific requests.
36 marines with Boltguns, some AoBR some not, some painted some not.
5 under coated Chaos Space Marines with Bolt Pistol and CC Weapon.
4 stripped Chaos Space Marines: 1 with no gun, 1 with no arms, 1 with Plasma Pistol and Chainsword, 1 with Heavy Bolter.

Cheers


----------



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

> Uninformed Opinion


Your picture link goes to another forum.
If you are not already registered for it, you cannot see the pics!
You can upload attachments here, or post pics. on an independent photo hosting site.

That may help you to sell


----------



## Uninformed Opinion (May 10, 2011)

Ah thanks for the heads up, I forgot about that. Prices and descriptions added here, and pics hosted on Flickr.

Cheers


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi there.

Can you pm me pics of the razorbacks from the normal marines please?

Thanks a lot
Joe


----------

